# Please help identify



## yonaka (May 11, 2019)

Hello! Maybe a silly question, but can someone please help identify music from this video? It an old videogame and I was trying to remember where I heard this music for years, until I found this video. Is this even classical music? I heard this music few times from different sources, so I'm sure it's not this game's original soundtrack. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Danse Macabre by Camille Saint-Saens.


----------

